# HFEA workshop 8th sept-anyone going?



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi, 

I received an email from the hfea saying they are having a workshop, and was I interested? I replied yes and had to give brief details of our ivf situation, and I got a reply saying they would like me to go along. Its discussing various grounds of ivf, i'm just going to be nosey really!

Lunch is included, travel paid for and you get £50 for your trouble! Its in central London, on Mon 8th sept, 12.15 till 4pm.

Are any of you going along too?

PS- We have just started our 10th cycle, a fresh one, fingers are tightly crossed as this MAY be our last go, for a while it will be anyway, its all getting too much now.  

Poppins


----------



## minttuw (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Poppins,

Can you give me more details please? What do you have to do at the workshop? Is it by invitation only?

Thanks!
Minty


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

It's invite only I I think. I took part in several HFEA patient perspective panels (email surveys) and got an invite too but couldn't have made that day anyway due to other commitments.

Have a good day and I hope you get something useful from it. Do let us know how it goes. 

C~x


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

As far as I understand it, the workshop is about how the HFEA can best use the data it holds to help patients make decisions about treatment.  It is open to all who are currently receiving or have received licensed fertility treatment in the past and is run by a marketing/survey organisation called Opinion Leader.
Olivia
DC Network


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Minty, I asume its invite only, but you could always go online to hfea's website and see what info they have and wether you could come along too? I joined the online hfea site a couple of years back and answer questions every so often regarding treatment etc, its just a way of getting your views over really. I think the workshop will be discussing area's covering ivf and possibly any information to be released or changed?, to be honest I'm not too sure myself!

Caz & Olivia, I'll let you know how it goes. Would be good if anyone from ff was going. Maybe I should wear a "fertilty friends" badge!!!  

Poppins x


----------

